# Petit Le Mans @ Road Atanta



## Billhyco (Jan 19, 2011)

a few I shot at this years race. I was there thanks to Audi, so pardon the biased manuf. photos. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. ya can't have a race without umbrella girls...





7.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2011)

Liked fourth and the last

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2011)

Liked fourth and the last

Regards


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## peeper (Jan 21, 2011)

i love your panning shots.....nice work!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2011)

really like #7


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 21, 2011)

#7 is the best in the series imo.


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks!  I had a small gig a while back shooting for the regional SCCA paper and the editor kept wanting more and more panning shots.  I got A LOT of practice at it.  Still not easy for me, however.  thanks for the comments!


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

#3 is really great because I love that arrogant expression on that guy you captured in that moment with everyone wanting his picture. 

#7 is your best pan, very nice clear and sharp! 

#2 is good too, but I feel all your others are either a little boring or the quality isn't very good.


----------

